

Ask HN: Open-ended-questions.org — like StackExchange, but for open questions - KajMagnus

Dear Hacker News,<p>I&#x27;m thinking about building StackExchange.com for open-ended
questions. Do you think it&#x27;s a good idea? I have two questions:<p>But first:<p>1. There would be subdomains that corresponded to StackExchange
subdomains, e.g.:  programmers.open-ended-questions.org  and
writers.open-ended-questions.org.  So if you wanted to ask an
open-ended question, or start a discussion, you could visit
*.open-ended-questions.org instead.<p>2. I&#x27;ve mostly built a hopefully better discussion system already,
as part of a failed one-person startup, see http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.debiki.com&#x2F;-84472<p>Now, the questions:<p>1. Do you think open-ended-questions.org is a good idea? Would you
use it sometimes, or perhaps people would use ... Reddit? instead?<p>2. Would anyone like to help out in some manner somehow? :-) For
example, helping promoting the site(s), or advising about how it
should be promoted? And&#x2F;or suggesting features and things to add
and amend.
======
beiburg
I hate the circle-jerk of Askreddit. I think it is a great idea and will help
as much as I can.

~~~
KajMagnus
Okay, I'm glad you're interested.

By the way I wonder if a reputation system necessarily contributes to a
circle-jerk, I mean a culture that tends to make everyone think in the same
way, so that they'll get more upvotes.

